

Apple Picks Instagram As The "iPhone App Of The Year" - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/08/apple-picks-instagram-as-the-iphone-app-of-the-year/

======
denzil_correa
It truly is an amazing journey for Instagram and they deserve the accolades.

